# Happy Planted tanks progress, Very picture heavy



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I may have a slight addiction to plants, maybe just a small one. That is all I am admitting to. There seems to always be another plant that I just NEED to have.

Well. Maybe more than that, I've fallen completely in love with aquascaping and growing healthy plants in our tanks. Our fish at this point are the fertilizer and the decoration for our plants when it started as getting plants to make our bettas happy. They are so pretty and make the tank so much more alive that I recommend anyone with the lights to support plants to try it out. I am so thankful that Stone got my first tank as a present and then looked up, researched and got us started on our first planted tank as a surprise. 

I've taken pictures of our tanks today and the progress we have made in the last 6/8 months - very picture heavy!

29 gallon female betta sorority, with albino, bronze and peppered corydora, 1 albino bristlenose pleco, 3 ottos, and purple mystery snail babies that were a recent present.

I am on the fence about the female bettas we currently have 12 and I love them so much but am having issues with the aggression they can have towards each other. If we cannot figure out which girl is the trouble maker, I am unsure if I will continue with female bettas because it tears my heart out to see them getting beaten up, my oldest girl Little Blue got beaten up badly last night by someone, she is the boss of the tank and has always been - on top of losing 2 girl bettas to some random illness/getting beaten up in the last 3 weeks. I've watched for hours and hours and cannot figure out which girl is doing it - absolutely heartbroken over it.

So anyway - pictures of my sorority progression.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

*Elvis Zen garden - 10 gallon*

This is our giant betta Elvis's tank, soil planted with many different caps which we just switched to black diamond blasting sand a week ago and LOVE! His tank grows plants better than any other tank in the house, it's just amazing.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

*10 gallon betta home*

This 10 gallon housed my Spoiled Brat until he came down with some mystery bloat/dropsy that we could not save him from, it was divided with another betta but after Spoiled Brat died we cut down the number of bettas and did away with the divider in this tank for another giant betta. 

Harley the giant betta currently lives in the tank with a nice community of tank mates. 2 african dwarf frogs, harlequin rasboros and purple mystery snails


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

*5 gallon betta home*

5 gallon started out divided and changed to non-divided so it could hold a beautiful piece of driftwood, ghost shrimp and purple mystery snails.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

*46 gallon community tank, No betta*

This is our community tank in the bedroom. It's beautiful and doing very well, all tank mates are happy and healthy. It's miracle grow planted with a cap of sand and gravel on top.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

*1 gallon to 2 gallon betta tank*

Clown is Stone's betta and he is a grumpy solitary fish. He absolutely does not want a bigger tank and is happy as can be in his little tank. He does not want tank mates and frequently flares and stares at Stone. His tank is beside where Stone sits on the couch.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice tanks!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow they're all so lovely!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

what's the stock of the 46?? 

I like the driftwood in the 5g!!! I love how the darknest contrasts with everything else!! 

How big are you kings?? my mom really wants one so I'm just trying to find out what size they normally are!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice tanks! I like the one in the bedroom the best. Where did you get the grotto style decoration?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Nice tanks! I like the one in the bedroom the best. Where did you get the grotto style decoration?


In the 1/2 gallon? In the 1 gallon it was a 47 cent plastic PVC T. In the 2 gallon it's the smaller version that was 23 cents. Perfect for small and large tanks with java fern tied onto it with fishing line.

We bought some black Krylon Fusion Spray paint for the ones that weren't in use yet. I glued them together with silicone and then spray painted them a beautiful black. PVP pipe, elbows and the T's, many decorations for the various fish.


----------

